# Comparing hardware requirements of FreeBSD 8.2 to Linux Mint



## Senex (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm wondering if anyone here is familiar enough with *both* FreeBSD 8.2 and Linux Mint 10 to be able to answer this question: Will the same hardware requirements of Linux MInt 'Julia' also work for FreeBSD 8.2? The hardware in question is on this site:
http://community.linuxmint.com/hardware/search
If so, this would greatly help me in choosing which motherboard, graphics card,NIC, sound card, etc., to buy. Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Jun 28, 2011)

Probably not, though both Linux and FreeBSD support roughly the same hardware, there is hardware that's supported by Linux that's not supported by FreeBSD and vice versa.


----------

